

Contrasaurus - Defender of the American Dream (An HTML5 Legendary Adventure) - Yahivin
http://contrasaur.us

======
yummyfajitas
I can't even begin to describe the awesomeness of controlling a jetpack
powered dinosaur wielding twin chainsaws while fighting communists all to the
midi-encoded tunes of Lady Gaga. The plotline was truly amazing, I totally
didn't see the ending coming.

------
cosgroveb
Oh wow I only played the first three levels (did not finish the third)... How
much more ridiculous can it get?

That said controlling a machine-gun/flamethrower/chainsaw wielding T-Rex that
also has a jet-pack and missiles is truly awesome!

~~~
Groxx
More. You can have laser eyes, dual battle axes, _and a parachute_!

------
marsrover21
It's about time! Death to all communists!

------
thereddestruby
dat soundtrack :E

Such a good idea!

------
Groxx
Everything went according to plan.

